# Iceman, Mimic, Sabretooth and Nightcrawler!



## Christisking115 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I just picked up 4 new boys, my first rats, from a local adoption/rescue in South Carolina. The names are Mimic, as shown below, and then iceman, nightcrawler, and sabretooth. So far they are showing an increasing curiosity in me but up to this present moment they are still pretty scared, the previous owner did not get too much time to play with them outside fo the cage so I am going to have to warm them up a bit. They are currently about 10 months old and all brothers who have been re introduced to each other and its as if they never left each others sides at all. I will get better pictures in the coming weeks as they start to come out more during the day because once the lights come on they all tend to huddle in a corner or hideout.












*










Nightcrawler is not posted in the pictures but looks roughly the same as the black and white*


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

Cuties, and_ love_ the names!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Awesome names! Theyre cuties!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, nice names and very cute ratties. They all look gorgeous, I'm sure they will warm up to you soon, rats bond very well with their owners and this is probably due to (like you said) a negative past. Keep trying with them and I'm sure they will turn into beautiful squishes  hehe


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I love the names! My boy's name is Gambit  I plan on getting Azazel and Banshee. haha


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

X Men names! Love that.


Andromeda's Human


----------



## eriin (Aug 27, 2012)

im diggin the x-men thing too


----------



## Christisking115 (Aug 8, 2012)

haha that was their names when I got them and decided to go with them and rather enjoy it, soon to find out that the whoel family has the names as well with the mom named momma x. 
So far they have stayed as skiddish as when i first got them but it may be due to me changing their cage often because i am trying to find the right type of habitat for them that works well. Im hoping they will warm up as you guys say, cant wait for that day!


----------



## SIN_sarah (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the names  and they are super cute. I have a girl called Storm and I'm getting two more soon thinking bout calling them Phoenix and Rogue yay for xmen names.


----------

